# Duplicate Uber Driver App for separate accounts



## JtheUberdriver (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello, I tried searching for this topic and couldn't find any related to this.

I have two separate accounts, one for Uber X/Pool, and another for Uber eats only. 

I was wondering if there's a way to have another uber driver app on my iphone so that i could have both accounts on at the same time.

Has anybody ever done this? 

Two uber apps on at the same time with two separate accounts on the same phone.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Unless I'm missing something, you can have both active on the same app on one phone.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Down load the new Uber app and go into your account, then go to trip planner and you’ll see both delivery’s and Uber, click on both and then hit save.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

JtheUberdriver said:


> Hello, I tried searching for this topic and couldn't find any related to this.
> 
> I have two separate accounts, one for Uber X/Pool, and another for Uber eats only.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're attempting to accomplish. However what you're asking to accomplish, I think Uber considers fraud. LOL if you're not able to see online with both at the same time within the one Uber app, going to your local Greenlight office and see if they can fix it


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

JtheUberdriver said:


> Two uber apps on at the same time with two separate accounts on the same phone.


You should have only one account and one Uber driver app on your phone. The single app will show you, under Trip Planner, what you are authorized to drive. In your case X, Pool, and Eats.If you then want to only do Eats you deselect X/Pool and press Save. Or run them all. Just remember when you opt out or opt in for any of them to press Save.

If you do indeed have 2 separate accounts a call to support may get that solved into one account but if not a hub visit should do the trick. I have X and Eats. One evening X did not show as an option. It just wasn't there. Since I only do X 99% of the time that was not a good thing. A single call to support solved the issue.


----------

